
Ask HN: How do I reverse engineer my country's Smart ID Card - amingilani
I&#x27;m from Pakistan, and we recently had our National ID cards updated to the Smart National ID Card (SNIC).<p>Trouble is, despite have a chip like a smartcard, there is no documentation on the Smart Card, or the &quot;Smart&quot; functionality of the card.<p>I&#x27;m an Estonian E-Resident[1], and I can sign documents using my Estonian ID card&#x27;s certificates, but nothing pops up when I plug my SNIC into the my +ID Smartcard Reader[2].<p>I&#x27;m a developer, and fairly competent at learning new things, but there&#x27;s no straightforward guide on how to read the data on my ID card.<p>Could you provide any resources I can look up to find out what this piece of plastic is capable of?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;e-estonia.com&#x2F;e-residents&#x2F;about&#x2F;<p>[2]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pluss-id.com&#x2F;
======
brudgers
It seems to me that a good starting point would be the Pakistani government
agency responsible for the card and its use.

Good luck.

